# Relabeling: How to do it yourself



## d3structo (Aug 19, 2008)

Anybody have some tip or maybe a walk through on how to relabel yourself?

I've searched the forum and checked online but havent been able to find a walk through or any tips on how to do it yourself. 

Thanks in advance if you can help.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

d3structo said:


> Anybody have some tip or maybe a walk through on how to relabel yourself?
> 
> I've searched the forum and checked online but havent been able to find a walk through or any tips on how to do it yourself.
> 
> Thanks in advance if you can help.



if you mean like Re tagging it with ur company on it... here is a link from a preferred Vendor Tagless Threads.... If you want to put ur own tag just sew it on or Press it on!

Tagless Threads-Why Tagless? Imprinted Tagless Care Tags, Screen Printing, DTG Digital Printing, All Over Printing


----------



## d3structo (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you! That is exactly what I was looking for. If anybody else has anything else similar to what was posted on this thread can you submit it?


----------



## dynaweb (Oct 15, 2009)

Tagless re-labeling is a really hot trend right now. Here is another place that does that Tagless Label Printing vs. Thermal Transfer | Inkcups Now


----------



## itsdawit (Oct 9, 2009)

If you mean literally then cut or rip off the tag and replace it with yours, make sure the thread matches the shirt.

If you are asking where to get tags, texlabels.net is great. Quick response time, fairly cheap, and good quality. I've gotten both printed and woven labels from them and their turnaround time is about 10 days. Click this link http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewAlbums&friendID=343491399 , and the second album cover is a picture of printed tags: they look fake but they are real. In terms of having the labels put in, go around to your local screen printers and they should have an idea. Locally, here in San Jose I only know of one place but the internet also has plenty of places. Another thing is to tear or cut out your tags - I recommend the latter - and then have tags printed on. Hope I was of some help.


----------



## BriSco (Feb 25, 2008)

itsdawit said:


> Locally, here in San Jose I only know of one place


I'm located in the Bay... Care to share the contact info of your relabeling resource?


----------

